# Official Training Camp Thread



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> *Eddy Curry wouldn't say how much weight he's lost since last season, but fellow Chicagoans Jamal Crawford and Quentin Richardson say they see a slimmer Curry after a workout-filled summer unlike a year ago, when he was sidelined with heart issues and arrived at camp late after the Knicks traded for him.*
> 
> *"This is probably the hardest I've seen him work [and] I've seen him every summer since before he got in the league," said Richardson, who worked out with Curry under former Bulls strength coach Tim Grover. "I think he worked and took it a little more seriously this summer."*
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Jared Jeffries, the Knicks' newly minted $30 million small forward, shot one air ball from the foul line and launched a couple of bricks at the end of Isiah Thomas' first practice yesterday, resulting in Jeffries' teammates running a few extra wind sprints.
> 
> *Three additional "suicides" were added because free agent Nikoloz Tskitishvili, a player without a guaranteed contract, suffered the misfortune of having his cell phone ring in the locker room while Thomas was addressing the team on Monday. *
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/458094p-385496c.html

What a disgrace, yea Curry is in shape alright!


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Kitty said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/458094p-385496c.html
> 
> What a disgrace, yea Curry is in shape alright!


Do you know what windsprints or suicides are? They were done after 2 AND A HALF HOUR PRACTICE.

I think they ran 3 with Jeffries missing 3 free throws, and then they ran again after Skitas cell phone went off.

He was running with the Guards and forwards he was the biggest guy on the floor it happens to most big guys.

This happened to ZO in Jersey and K-Mart and Jefferson laugh at him.

Curry is a 7'0 center that weighs 285 to 290, it doesn't matter if your shape when your big like that your gonna get tired doing suicides or windsprints especially after a 2 AND A HALF HOUR PRACTICE!

Curry is in shape people.

NY media once again brainwashing people with garbage, and Knick fans overreacting.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> Do you know what windsprints or suicides are? They were done after 2 AND A HALF HOUR PRACTICE.
> 
> I think they ran 3 with Jeffries missing 3 free throws, and then they ran again after Skitas cell phone went off.
> 
> ...


It's never a good sign when a kid is suppose to have been *working out in the offseason* and to read something like this is troubling, I don't care how you spin it. I've been hearing how great he looks and he is in tip top shape..etc etc all off season long. We sha'll see, and if he isn't in shape I'm dying to read and hear all kinds of spinning from Curry supporters.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Kitty said:


> It's never a good sign when a kid is suppose to have been *working out in the offseason* and to read something like this is troubling, I don't care how you spin it. I've been hearing how great he looks and he is in tip top shape..etc etc all off season long. We sha'll see, and if he isn't in shape I'm dying to read and hear all kinds of spinning from Curry supporters.


yeah I mean it's the first day of practice, but he needed help to get through it?! wow.

and jerome james... just go away, please, just go away.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Kitty said:


> It's never a good sign when a kid is suppose to have been *working out in the offseason* and to read something like this is troubling, I don't care how you spin it. I've been hearing how great he looks and he is in tip top shape..etc etc all off season long. We sha'll see, and if he isn't in shape I'm dying to read and hear all kinds of spinning from Curry supporters.



It doesnt matter how good of shape a 300lb man is in if you ask him to run 6 suicides after a long practice he will struggle . It didnt say he struggled through the entire practice just the winds sprints at the end . If he pushes himself like he did at the practice the entire training camp then the knicks will be in good shape .


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Zeke did this on purpose to test Eddy, and Eddy and the team passed the test.

Curry showed he had heart something people questioned.

He din't sulk or quit on the bench he played thru it.

Like "thruthhurts" said any man that is a as big as Curry will struggle after doing those sucides, let alone have a 2 and half hour practice on top it top it. Top off with it being the 1st day in camp ect.

Curry is shape, he is fine move on.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'll believe when I see it.

Side Note: I'm going to be riding everyone's *** after witnessing such a horrible season, so you guys better get used to my style. It's not about overacting it's the fact that I'm tired of the same overpaid bums that don't produce on this team. Enough is enough already, I better see some results this season.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Side Note: I'm going to be riding everyone's *** after witnessing such a horrible season, so you guys better get used to my style. It's not about overacting it's the fact that I'm tired of the same overpaid bums that don't produce on this team. Enough is enough already, I better see some results this season.


Id like to jump on this train also, if I could :cheers:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*



Dolan visits 

With his one-year win-or-else mandate hanging over president-turned-coach Isiah Thomas, Knicks owner James L. Dolan made a cameo appearance at camp late Tuesday and early Wednesday.

He flew down Tuesday after the completion of NBA commissioner David Stern's arbitration hearing on Larry Brown's salary (on which a decision is not expected for as long as two weeks) and met individually with players and coaches, but didn't deliver a formal team address, team officials said.

Nor did he conduct the State of the Knicks session he often conducts with reporters during camp, departing Wednesday afternoon without comment.

Click to expand...

http://www.northjersey.com/print.php?qstr=ZmdiZWw3Zjd2cWVlRUV5eTcwMDEzMzkmeXJpcnk3ZjcxN2Y3dnFlZUVFeXk2*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> During yesterday's scrimmage, Thomas seemed to have already put together one five-man unit that included Jeffries, Channing Frye and Eddy Curry up front and Stephon Marbury and Steve Francis as the backcourt. The latter situation also will bear watching, as Nate Robinson, Quentin Richardson and Jamal Crawford undoubtedly are going to see a significant decrease in playing time.
> 
> "We all got to share time," said Crawford, who started 27 games last season. "It's gonna be a small rotation . . . I know it's a tough situation, but if anybody can do it, Isiah can." Notes & quotes: Garden chairman Jim Dolan attended practice yesterday but flew back to New York for the Rangers opener tonight . . . Crawford is one Knick who isn't so quick to bad-mouth Larry Brown as a coach. "He definitely helped me," Crawford said, "no question about it." . . . Jerome James (foot) and Malik Rose (hamstring) did not practice and are listed as day-to-day.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/printedition/ny-spknix054919114oct05,0,1014274.story?coll=ny-sports-print


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Taunting and Tenderness as Thomas Trains Knicks*



> All that stood between the Knicks and a flight home Saturday afternoon was a basket, a ball, 15 feet of air and an impatient coach. Isiah Thomas was ready to close the book on his first training camp a day early, but not until his team had hit 10 consecutive free throws.
> It seemed a simple requirement, given that the players decided who would shoot. But, as is the case, the Knicks added unnecessary pain and drama before completing the task.
> 
> There were misses by the usually reliable Nate Robinson and Quentin Richardson, followed by mandatory laps for the whole team. Channing Frye and Jamal Crawford combined to make four in a row, but Stephon Marbury broke the string. Steve Francis missed, too, and Thomas taunted his charges.
> ...


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Kitty said:


> I'll believe when I see it.
> 
> Side Note: I'm going to be riding everyone's *** after witnessing such a horrible season, so you guys better get used to my style. It's not about overacting it's the fact that *I'm tired of the same overpaid bums that don't produce on this team.* Enough is enough already, I better see some results this season.


you like the yankees dont you kitty? :biggrin: 

but of course most of them do something on the team..


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

UPDATE PLEASE!!!:angel:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> UPDATE PLEASE!!!:angel:


I better get paid for this OT. :biggrin: I have nothing to report for today.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

ill pay you....in uCASH....just tell me how many points you want ...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> ill pay you....in uCASH....just tell me how many points you want ...


LOL It's all good I'll just send you all my bills. 

*Jared Jefferies Poor Free Throw Shooting Continues In Camp*

*



Newcomer Jared Jeffries is a lot of things but he’s an awful free-throw shooter - 59.3 percent for his career. After today’s practice, Jeffries spent 40 minutes working alone on free throws with assistant George Glymph. Part of the time, Jeffries, stood inside the foul line to shoot the freebies. Isiah Thomas is a stickler for good free-throw shooting and if he doesn’t improve, Jeffries might not be out there to finish games.

Click to expand...

 *

*http://blogs.nypost.com/sports/knicks/archives/2006/10/q_finally_findi.html#more
*


----------

